# Lighting - T8 or perhaps T6 and recommendations...



## bugs (22 Sep 2007)

I have the following 3 tubes currently, all due to be replaced at the beginning of October:
Front: Hagen Sun-Glo (Full daylight/white)
Middle: Hagen Aqua-Glo (general purpose IMO, despite the suggestion that it "promotes plant growth" (which of course it does - it is a light source)).
Back: Zoo Med Flora Sun (Designed to promote plant growth).

I'm toying with moving to T6's, however, no convinced that I need to. Therefore, sticking with the current T8's, what would people recommend?

I'm thining: 
Front & MIddle: Arcadia Original Tropical (for plant growth)
Back: Arcadia Freshwater: For illumination and colour balance.

Thoughts and opinions?

Cheers


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Sep 2007)

The Or


----------



## bugs (22 Sep 2007)

Definitely don't want a pink tank! Thanks for the tip-off. 

What are you currently using?


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Sep 2007)

I a


----------



## George Farmer (22 Sep 2007)

I like Zoo Med Ultra Sun 6500K.  Great for plant growth and accurate colour.  Â£10.99 from AE.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... 24550cc256

If you're after a decent 'purple' tube for plant growth and reds and blues then I can recommend these -

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... ium-10000K

They're identical to the Interpet Triplus in spectrum and a lot cheaper.  I bought one out of curiousity and it's great.


----------



## bugs (1 Oct 2007)

Well the plants certainly seem to be liking the Arcadia Freshwater tubes - pearling live never before! I haven't even changed the 3rd tube - it's still the old Aqua-Glo (at least until I settle on a suitable replacement).

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## 2pods (2 Oct 2007)

I use two Arcadia OT and two Acrcadia FW T8's over my Rio 400 on two ballasts.

I messed about when fitting them and came to the conclusion that the best combination (for me) was :

Ballast 1: 2 x OT (front)
Ballast 2: 2x FW (back)

Any other way I tried  made it either too pink, or too yellow.

I stagger the on/off times to give a dawn/sunset effect with the FWs coming on after, and going off before the OTs.

Looks quite good


----------

